# Whatever Happened To Being Subtle?



## skyy38 (Nov 9, 2017)

In the midst of all of these BOOMBASTIC, Storm Drum- Driven soundtracks of now,
whatever happened to the fine art of being subtle?



My one favorite scene from the movie, in that there is no action, only interaction between the two leads that makes perfect sense, with Danny Elfman doing a sensitive reading of Scandalous by Prince and making it his own.

I am really hard-pressed to find ANYTHING of this nature in today's "Comic Book Movies"
let alone anywhere else.

Anyone else feel as I do, on this subject?


----------



## Desire Inspires (Nov 10, 2017)

My goodness, that movie looks old as dirt!

Being subtle = being ignored.

Go loud or get lost!


----------



## gregh (Nov 10, 2017)

I don't really think of "comic book movies" as a place to find something subtle. I find the seriousness a bit silly really, and the underlying ideologies a bit shit. hence am looking forward to Thor Ragnarok


----------



## thevisi0nary (Feb 16, 2018)

Depends on what context you are referencing. Maybe as far as the dynamic element there is a lack of subtly, but it seems like melody driven scores are few and far between now, and a lot of times are unremarkable.


----------



## Consona (Feb 17, 2018)

I think there are subtle scenes in the modern comic book movies and there are huge epic loud scenes as well...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 17, 2018)

Being subtle is how some of us keep working...


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Feb 17, 2018)

Subtlety is not a defining quality of the current society - in any shape or form. The same can be said about depth.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Feb 17, 2018)

Progress killed subtlety. Evolution my friend!


----------



## ceemusic (Feb 17, 2018)

commercialism; Epic is In


----------



## Consona (Feb 17, 2018)

ceemusic said:


> Epic is In


Since Homer describing the Trojan War.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Feb 17, 2018)

I dont think there was more sublety 4o years ago. I find that those filmscores are often very busy and forwards so, I dont really think that sublety ist lost in today's works compared to earlier music.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Feb 17, 2018)

Desire Inspires said:


> Progress killed subtlety. Evolution my friend!



I'm a life long student of evolution and progress. I find it fascinating how food evolves into a stinking pile of dump and progresses from the stomatch down a toilet drain. Sometimes it sounds like film music. Or people talking.


----------



## JohnG (Feb 17, 2018)

SUBTLE? WHAT IS SUBTLE???? YAAAAA!!


----------



## givemenoughrope (Feb 17, 2018)

Go see Phantom Thread


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 18, 2018)

Desire Inspires said:


> Progress killed subtlety. Evolution my friend!



Regress killed subtlety. Devolution my friend!


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 18, 2018)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Subtlety is not a defining quality of the current society - in any shape or form. The same can be said about depth.



Yep.


----------



## GtrString (Feb 18, 2018)

I think modern scores have a bit of everything, both bombastic and subtle. If you want subtle only, listen to romantic comedy movies. But the expression put into one note pads certainly is subtle, no?


----------



## InLight-Tone (Feb 18, 2018)

Subtle will NOT pay the bills unfortunately...


----------



## ceemusic (Feb 18, 2018)

InLight-Tone said:


> Subtle will NOT pay the bills unfortunately...


Also why releases compete in the loudness war.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Feb 18, 2018)

InLight-Tone said:


> Subtle will NOT pay the bills unfortunately...



Is it really true though? It's not like superhero movies are the only thing that's being made or watched today.

Hm. Maybe they actually are. Industry _and_ audience are incredibly lowbrow at the moment.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Feb 18, 2018)

Look at (listen to) the Super Bowl trailer for season 2 of Westworld


----------



## chillbot (Feb 18, 2018)

Bumping an old skyy38 thread is not very subtle.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 18, 2018)

InLight-Tone said:


> Subtle will NOT pay the bills unfortunately...


It’s been paying my bills quite well for years. Thank you tv/cable.


----------



## I like music (Feb 18, 2018)

Ugh. Look at what they did to those beautiful notes by John Williams. It is what the people want apparently, so I guess it will just continue to go this way for a while.


----------



## Greg (Feb 18, 2018)

I like music said:


> Ugh. Look at what they did to those beautiful notes by John Williams. It is what the people want apparently, so I guess it will just continue to go this way for a while.




The original score still exists by the way, no one is forcing you to watch these trailers....


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 18, 2018)

skyy38 said:


> In the midst of all of these BOOMBASTIC, Storm Drum- Driven soundtracks of now,
> whatever happened to the fine art of being subtle?
> 
> 
> ...



It's nice to see Danny Elfman get mentioned on this forum.

Subtleness is still incredibly relevant in horror music.


----------



## I like music (Feb 19, 2018)

Greg said:


> The original score still exists by the way, no one is forcing you to watch these trailers....



You're right, no one is forcing me to watch these trailers. But I did have to listen to it the first time at least (it is Jurassic World of course!!!), and now I can't unhear it. Hopefully it is clear that if others like it, then great for them. Wish I dug it as much.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Feb 19, 2018)

I love these movie trailers!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Feb 19, 2018)

Ashermusic said:


> Regress killed subtlety. Devolution my friend!



Yep...yep, and again yep. I would add another word for it: Degeneration at its best.


----------

